

NeDB: A lightweight Javascript database - francesca
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/55693224724/nedb-a-lightweight-javascript-database-using-mongodbs

======
RobertWHurst
Seems interesting. Anyone have a DB benchmark we can run this against?

